# On his way to the good life!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Yesterday I picked up this sweet little nine-year-old in south central Illinois from one volunteer and handed him off to another who is getting him to Mary Palmer tomorrow. We know he is from a breeding situation but aren't totally sure of the details. All we know is that from here on out, it's the good life!

Save​


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW Good life little guy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

All the very best wishes for a beautiful life Mr. Lucky guy! Someone's arms are aching for you to rescue their emptiness. Live well!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a cutie. Glad he will be in a happy home in which he is loved.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

I love the way you say it Good Life. The change is coming in other words.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I saw him on FB! He has such a sweet face. I hope he finds a wonderful home.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wishing that this adorable little Malt will find a furever home real soon!! He really is beautiful!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggie - he's just precious!! :wub: What a face. Thank you so much for transporting him. He will be totally loved from hereon in, as he should be. Rescue Rocks. :chili::chili:


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

It hurts my heart to hear where these babies came from. I hope he finds a furever home soon. He's a cutie!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Precious little one, I know when you get there... you will receive the life and love that you deserved all along. 
Tears of joy !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweetheart, I hope he is feeling safe and loved already and snuggled up in someone's arms.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad he broke out.


----------

